# Knocking sound in my right front wheel. What is it?



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

Whenever I go over a bump with the right side of my car, there is a knocking sound that happens in my right front wheel. What could be making this sound? It definitely doesn't happen on my left side.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

strut is bad


----------

